# Tyler the Oreo won



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just got home from the NYC Maltese Meetup. They had a Halloween contest that was a lot of fun. Lots of pooches and parents dressed for the occasion and there were dog and human treats (no tricks luckily).
They had a contest for the Grand Prix and the Most Creative Costume and Tyler and I won Most Creative. :chili: (After seeing Ann's thread about her awesome winning Hawaiian float I'm kind of embarrassed with this costume, but what the hey). He was wearing the costume I made for him and he was an Oreo - I think of him as the creamy filling. And I was a glass of milk. Here are some pix getting ready to go.










Oh Mom - you aren't going to make me go out in public like this are you?
























Here he was waiting to find out if he won at the Meet Up









And here we are after we won. Tyler looks happy doesn't he. He got a toy and treats for winning.:chili:








There are also load of pix on NYC Maltese MeetUp in Recent Photos of a lot of the Maltese who were there. Too cute for words.THE NEW YORK CITY MALTESE MEETUP GROUP (New York, NY) - Meetup


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Great pics, and very creative idea. :thumbsup: That second pic of Tyler eyeballing the camera cracks me up. :wub: Congrats on the win!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

SUE!!! YOU WON!!!! :aktion033::aktion033::chili: That's fabulous!!!! and you didn't even use hula hoops!!!!! :HistericalSmiley:

I love it! Halloween is such fun!!! LOVE IT!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

That is so cute, what a great idea!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations, Susan! Tyler is one sweet cookie!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lovesophie said:


> Great pics, and very creative idea. :thumbsup: That second pic of Tyler eyeballing the camera cracks me up. :wub: Congrats on the win!


Yup. It's the hairy eyeball Hey, there's an idea for next year's costume. :HistericalSmiley:


The A Team said:


> SUE!!! YOU WON!!!! :aktion033::aktion033::chili: That's fabulous!!!! and you didn't even use hula hoops!!!!! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I love it! Halloween is such fun!!! LOVE IT!!


Thanks Pat.This is high praise considering it's coming from you. You really got me doing a costume...last year I didn't. I love this holiday too. Tons of kids come to our apt and there's a street near me that throws an all out Halloween spectacular every year for three blocks. Mad creative and I think even some movie special f/x people live there. I can't wait.:chili:


cyndrae said:


> That is so cute, what a great idea!


Thanks so much. My DH and I were Oreos years ago when we were dating and my DS when he was little. Keeping up the tradition. I might even have some old pix of them. :blink::HistericalSmiley:


bonsmom said:


> Congratulations, Susan! Tyler is one sweet cookie!


I like to think so.


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

:chili::aktion033: congratulations!! Great costume ideas and very cute!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Tyler is the whole package!! Good looking, a proven Winner, a celeb magnet, smart, sweet, cuddly...the list goes on!!! Congratulations on his win!! He's the cutest!!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Just got home from the NYC Maltese Meetup. They had a Halloween contest that was a lot of fun. Lots of pooches and parents dressed for the occasion and there were dog and human treats (no tricks luckily).
> They had a contest for the Grand Prix and the Most Creative Costume and Tyler and I won Most Creative. :chili: (After seeing Ann's thread about her awesome winning Hawaiian float I'm kind of embarrassed with this costume, but what the hey). He was wearing the costume I made for him and he was an Oreo - I think of him as the creamy filling. And I was a glass of milk. Here are some pix getting ready to go.
> 
> 
> ...


You are so pretty! And Tyler looks Deeelish...I mean darling haha!!!! Super cute idea!!!!  CONGRATS you two!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I love that stink eye he's giving you...

I think he looks good enought to eat!!! Think of him as double stuff oreos w/ all that fluffy filling...

You want to see an embarassing costume, wait'll you see mine for my fluffs....I bought butterfly wings for my fluffs and will use dresses I already have to pass them off as fairy dogs... Rylee will take some extra work,I wanna do his as a bumble bee,a little more masculine than a fairy right?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Very cool. Congratulations Sue and Tyler. No one can resist that beautiful oreo. The Jets won, too. And the Giants.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW!! What a fabulous costume!!! How clever!!! Congratulations!!

This picture is priceless!! What a cutie pie he is!!!


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

CONGRATS! Sue, you & Tyler look adorable. Very creative, love it.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on the win!! You guys make a wonderful team of milk and oreo!! This is such a creative idea and Tyler is one cute oreo haha!!


----------



## quadshotoffaith (Oct 14, 2010)

That is way creative! Congrats on winning!
Tyler is so cooperative too


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Awesome, Sue!!!! You and Tyler both look great!!! Good job- very creative indeed!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I LOVE the pictures of Tyler in his Oreo costume! I especially love the second picture from the top (the same one Sher likes) and I LOVE the picture of you and Tyler. He looks so happy and you look wonderful, Sue. :wub::wub::wub:

I am not surprised Tyler is the winner! I love the costume ... it's just perfect. And, it looks so comfortable on him. Needless to say ... Tyler looks very *sweet* (pun intended):wub::wub::wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Tyler looks Yummy, sweetest little cookie ever.:wub: I adore the 2nd picture. Congrats on winning most creative.:aktion033: I'll always think of precious Tyler now when I see an Oreo.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Sue,

GREAT job! How could he not win - that face, those eyes - are to die for.

Allie


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Congratulations Susan and Tyler!:chili::chili::chili: I love your costumes and so glad you had fun. Love your pics and thanks for sharing.:wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations Susan and Tyler!! Very creative!! Nice to see that you had a lot of fun at the meetup


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations Tyler, what a cute cookie you are and you have a very smart Mommy.

Great job Sue:thumbsup:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats Susan and Tyler for winning. I love the Oreo costume, it looks very comfortable. 
You're another. Reason for me to live Oreos.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gia said:


> :chili::aktion033: congratulations!! Great costume ideas and very cute!


Gia - thanks so much!


iheartbisou said:


> Tyler is the whole package!! Good looking, a proven Winner, a celeb magnet, smart, sweet, cuddly...the list goes on!!! Congratulations on his win!! He's the cutest!!!!


Oh Andrea :blush: Tyler's going to ask for an agent next.:HistericalSmiley:


maltlovereileen said:


> You are so pretty! And Tyler looks Deeelish...I mean darling haha!!!! Super cute idea!!!!  CONGRATS you two!!!


Eileen - step away from the Oreo.:angry: Alright maybe a little nibble.


michellerobison said:


> I love that stink eye he's giving you...
> 
> I think he looks good enought to eat!!! Think of him as double stuff oreos w/ all that fluffy filling...
> 
> You want to see an embarassing costume, wait'll you see mine for my fluffs....I bought butterfly wings for my fluffs and will use dresses I already have to pass them off as fairy dogs... Rylee will take some extra work,I wanna do his as a bumble bee,a little more masculine than a fairy right?


Stink eye for sure. I get lots of those. :w00t: I can't wait to see your gang in their costumes. I remember the pix from last year and loved them all dressed up and ready to cheer up those in a nursing home (I think it was that.:blush Rylee could always be Oberon from Midsummer Nights Dream - king of the Fairies. Or a masculine bumble bee. :HistericalSmiley:


KAG said:


> Very cool. Congratulations Sue and Tyler. No one can resist that beautiful oreo. The Jets won, too. And the Giants.
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


Kerry, it's a good day for us all. Especially for you having Steve home. :chili:


k/c mom said:


> WOW!! What a fabulous costume!!! How clever!!! Congratulations!!
> 
> This picture is priceless!! What a cutie pie he is!!!
> Thanks Sher. That's my favorite picture of him with his outfit. The poor buy is so sick of pix.
> ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

yeagerbum said:


> Congrats on the win!! You guys make a wonderful team of milk and oreo!! This is such a creative idea and Tyler is one cute oreo haha!!


Sarah - my "costume" was more like an afterthought but figured no one could resist milk and cookies.


quadshotoffaith said:


> That is way creative! Congrats on winning!
> Tyler is so cooperative too


Thanks so much (sorry I don't know your name) Tyler really was pretty good about it. I made the costume using baby t-shirts that snapped around. It was perfect and nothing like a hot glue gun. So glad a Michaels came to NYC last year.:chili:


princessre said:


> Awesome, Sue!!!! You and Tyler both look great!!! Good job- very creative indeed!!


Thanks Sophia. It was really fun and Tyler's been pooped after the festivities. Out like a light on the couch.:thumbsup:


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I LOVE the pictures of Tyler in his Oreo costume! I especially love the second picture from the top (the same one Sher likes) and I LOVE the picture of you and Tyler. He looks so happy and you look wonderful, Sue. :wub::wub::wub:
> 
> I am not surprised Tyler is the winner! I love the costume ... it's just perfect. And, it looks so comfortable on him. Needless to say ... Tyler looks very *sweet* (pun intended):wub::wub::wub:


Marie, thanks so much. I call Tyler my sweetie pie very often. Now he lived up to it. :HistericalSmiley: Tyler looks great but I think I look a little shiny in that picture -- after taking two subways, several sets of steps and schlepping cookies to the party and stuff for Tyler, I was not fresh as a daisy at the event. Then I had to leave and do it all over again. It's really at the other end of Manhattan from where I live but so much fun to see all the dogs have fun.


momtoboo said:


> Tyler looks Yummy, sweetest little cookie ever.:wub: I adore the 2nd picture. Congrats on winning most creative.:aktion033: I'll always think of precious Tyler now when I see an Oreo.


Sue - uh oh - Tyler could be fattening!! My DS loves the white Oreos. He's not a chocolate person. Can't believe he's my child. I live for chocolate.


Sandcastles said:


> Sue,
> 
> GREAT job! How could he not win - that face, those eyes - are to die for.
> 
> Allie


Thanks Allie. There were about 16 dogs so a lot of competition and I didn't think we'd pull it off. In fact when it was announced I didn't realize it was us.:blush:


aprilb said:


> Congratulations Susan and Tyler!:chili::chili::chili: I love your costumes and so glad you had fun. Love your pics and thanks for sharing.:wub:


Thanks so much April. Hope you're planning to dress your two little flowers for Halloween.:aktion033:


Johita said:


> Congratulations Susan and Tyler!! Very creative!! Nice to see that you had a lot of fun at the meetup


Thanks Edith. I wish you were there. Did you go to Meet the Breeds?


lynda said:


> Congratulations Tyler, what a cute cookie you are and you have a very smart Mommy.
> 
> Great job Sue:thumbsup:


Thanks so much Lynda. After never having gotten a store bought costume for my DS for years, I figured I'd go the same route for Tyler. This could get tough.:w00t:


Terry36 said:


> Congrats Susan and Tyler for winning. I love the Oreo costume, it looks very comfortable.
> You're another. Reason for me to live Oreos.


Serena - Thanks so much. It was surprisingly comfortable. I just had to make the Oreos small enough not to drag on the ground. :HistericalSmiley: It's amazing how small our guys and girls are.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili::aktion033:*CONGRATS SUE AND OREO TYLER:wub::chili:*


*love the costume*


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations Tyler! What a creative costume and i just love the 2nd picture i crack up every time i see it.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations!!! :chili: Tyler, you look so yummy and sweet! Susan, I love the photo of you and your little man. You look great, and Tyler looks sooo happy on mommy's lap. :wub: Thank you for sharing, sounds like a wonderful day! :aktion033:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

So clever! You guys look great!! Congrats on the win!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwwww, Tyler, you're the sweetest Oreo I've ever tasted, sorry, seen, Lol! :HistericalSmiley:
This costume is priceless, Sue, love it! Great job and congrats! 

By the way, you look gorgeous on the photo!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

ROFL I LOVE the 2nd photo Susan! It made me laugh really hard! I so know that look from Delilah!!

CONGRATS on winning Tyler! You sure are adorable!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:aktion033::aktion033:CONGRATS TYLER AND SUE!!!!!:aktion033::aktion033:

My household's favorite cookie won the Halloween contest!!!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the mommy/doggie duo costume LOL!!! How creative Sue! I just want to know was Tyler the reduced fat version of Oreos? I need to know b/c Oreos are always on our weekly grocery list and I will be picking some up on my next outing....just want to make sure what I get is as SWEET as Tyler! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

well done!!! That was a really good idea!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations Sue and Tyler!!
I think that was an adorable idea for such a sweet pup, of coarse Tyler won. :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww LOL thats just too cute!!! no wonder he won! xxxx


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Cute coustume idea! Coustume or not, Tyler is such a cutie!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :chili::aktion033:*CONGRATS SUE AND OREO TYLER:wub::chili:*
> 
> 
> *love the costume*


Thanks so much Paula!!


mysugarbears said:


> Congratulations Tyler! What a creative costume and i just love the 2nd picture i crack up every time i see it.


Debbie - I see that look from him every time I whip out the camera.:blush:


suzimalteselover said:


> Congratulations!!! :chili: Tyler, you look so yummy and sweet! Susan, I love the photo of you and your little man. You look great, and Tyler looks sooo happy on mommy's lap. :wub: Thank you for sharing, sounds like a wonderful day! :aktion033:


Thanks so much Suzi. I'm so glad we went to it. We haven't been at the Meet Ups in months and Tyler started out shy yesterday but then started making the rounds. Socialization is so important.


angelgirl599 said:


> So clever! You guys look great!! Congrats on the win!


Thanks Diana. I think my little guy is cute enough to eat.


Alexa said:


> Awwwww, Tyler, you're the sweetest Oreo I've ever tasted, sorry, seen, Lol! :HistericalSmiley:
> This costume is priceless, Sue, love it! Great job and congrats!
> 
> By the way, you look gorgeous on the photo!
> ...


Alexandra - thanks so much. Hmmm, I better check to see that a bite isn't missing from Tyler. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

mom2bijou said:


> :aktion033::aktion033:CONGRATS TYLER AND SUE!!!!!:aktion033::aktion033:
> 
> My household's favorite cookie won the Halloween contest!!!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the mommy/doggie duo costume LOL!!! How creative Sue! I just want to know was Tyler the reduced fat version of Oreos? I need to know b/c Oreos are always on our weekly grocery list and I will be picking some up on my next outing....just want to make sure what I get is as SWEET as Tyler! :HistericalSmiley:


Hey no fair - they are on my shopping list too and I wanted the Tyler brand!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Congrats on the BIG win Tyler & Sue!!!!:chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:aktion033::aktion033:Yeah Sue and Tyler won.:aktion033::aktion033: How creative of you to come up
with the idea. Yep the second picture sure is adorable.:wub: Love your
new haircut Sue.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> ROFL I LOVE the 2nd photo Susan! It made me laugh really hard! I so know that look from Delilah!!
> 
> CONGRATS on winning Tyler! You sure are adorable!


Laura, unfortunately for them that look doesn't deter us as mom-arazzi. It's a good try though.


mom2bijou said:


> :aktion033::aktion033:CONGRATS TYLER AND SUE!!!!!:aktion033::aktion033:
> 
> My household's favorite cookie won the Halloween contest!!!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the mommy/doggie duo costume LOL!!! How creative Sue! I just want to know was Tyler the reduced fat version of Oreos? I need to know b/c Oreos are always on our weekly grocery list and I will be picking some up on my next outing....just want to make sure what I get is as SWEET as Tyler! :HistericalSmiley:


No reduced fat in this household as you might be able to tell if you saw a photo of my thighs. :w00t: I don't believe in those reduced fat things. Go for the good stuff and just eat less of it.:chili::chili: 


amby said:


> well done!!! That was a really good idea!


Thanks so much Orla. I better start prepping for next year. :blink:


njdrake said:


> Congratulations Sue and Tyler!!
> I think that was an adorable idea for such a sweet pup, of coarse Tyler won. :wub:


Jane - thanks so much. He is as sweet as they come. :wub:


bellasmummy said:


> awww LOL thats just too cute!!! no wonder he won! xxxx


Thanks so much Fiona. He was a very good sport about it. 


Starsmom said:


> Cute coustume idea! Coustume or not, Tyler is such a cutie!:wub:


Thanks Marsha. If clothes make the man, Oreos make the Malt.


Hunter's Mom said:


> Hey no fair - they are on my shopping list too and I wanted the Tyler brand!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Congrats on the BIG win Tyler & Sue!!!!:chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033:


Erin, maybe I should start marketing them. Malteos? Tylero's? Cuie-O's? And there could be Huntereo's too


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

thats excellent!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What fun. Of course he won. He would have won if he was naked too  he is sooo cute.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Great idea! Congrats! Thanks for sharing the photos! :thumbsup:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Congrats I love the pic of him giving the eye while lying down, its like he is saying am i cute or what.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sue, what a cute cookie Tyler makes! He's so adorable and deserved to win on cuteness alone... I aways did like Oreo cookies!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

That "eyeball" picture is adorable. Kinda makes me think he might be saying, "You are kidding, Momma, right?" LOL Congrats on the win. Very cute indeed.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

congrats !!! awesome pics !! thats the cutest most creative costume i have seen ! absolutely adorable!!! and u as the milk , awesome !! loooove it .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mary-anderson said:


> :aktion033::aktion033:Yeah Sue and Tyler won.:aktion033::aktion033: How creative of you to come up
> with the idea. Yep the second picture sure is adorable.:wub: Love your
> new haircut Sue.


Thanks Mary. I'm getting used to the haircut. Thanks for noticing


dex'smom said:


> thats excellent!!


Thanks Meri


silverhaven said:


> What fun. Of course he won. He would have won if he was naked too  he is sooo cute.


:w00t: Oh, Maureen, Tyler's blushing. :blush: Thanks!


malteserus said:


> Great idea! Congrats! Thanks for sharing the photos! :thumbsup:


Thanks so much.:thumbsup:


malteseboy22 said:


> Congrats I love the pic of him giving the eye while lying down, its like he is saying am i cute or what.


Hmmm I never thought of that look as that? More like a teenager rolling his eyes.:HistericalSmiley:


donnad said:


> Sue, what a cute cookie Tyler makes! He's so adorable and deserved to win on cuteness alone... I aways did like Oreo cookies!


Thanks Donna. You've got a couple of cute little cookies yourself.:wub::wub:


yukki said:


> That "eyeball" picture is adorable. Kinda makes me think he might be saying, "You are kidding, Momma, right?" LOL Congrats on the win. Very cute indeed.


Yukki - I think you've got that right.:HistericalSmiley: And he tends to think that a lot.:blush:


uniquelovdolce said:


> congrats !!! awesome pics !! thats the cutest most creative costume i have seen ! absolutely adorable!!! and u as the milk , awesome !! loooove it .


Liza. Thanks so much. I can't wait to see Dolce and the kids with their Halloween costumes. They do dress up, right?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Congratulations Tyler!!! :wub2: I think you are the yummiest Oreo I have ever seen! :sHa_banana:Talk about creative, that was great Susan! Wow...I think I may have to copy that for next year! I already as you can see from my siggy got Rocky his costume. I had to take it in and now it fits better since taking that picture. 

I wish we had a meetup group in Phoenix like that! Leave it to NYC....I love it there. :chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

yes!! they definitely do dress up , we are hunting for halloween costumes this weekend!


Snowbody said:


> Thanks Mary. I'm getting used to the haircut. Thanks for noticing
> 
> Thanks Meri
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Congratulations Tyler!!! :wub2: I think you are the yummiest Oreo I have ever seen! :sHa_banana:Talk about creative, that was great Susan! Wow...I think I may have to copy that for next year! I already as you can see from my siggy got Rocky his costume. I had to take it in and now it fits better since taking that picture.
> 
> I wish we had a meetup group in Phoenix like that! Leave it to NYC....I love it there. :chili:


Dianne - thanks so much. When I saw your siggie yesterday on a post I wanted to write to you and say how cute Rocky is...devilishly cute. :w00t::wub: I love it!! He's much to sweet to be a devil although I think all our guys and girls have a little of the devil in them, but in a good way


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, CONGRATS!!!!! What a great idea and he looks so darn adorable!!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

How cute!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Tyler is just as cute as can be, he has such a handsome little face.

And Congrats.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh boy, Tyler!
Better watch out for glasses of milk!!! 

Congrats on the win!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

allheart said:


> Oh my gosh, CONGRATS!!!!! What a great idea and he looks so darn adorable!!!!


Christine - thanks so much. I'll have to get the costume out again next week. 


elly said:


> How cute!!! Congrats!!





Kara said:


> Aww Tyler is just as cute as can be, he has such a handsome little face.
> 
> And Congrats.


Thanks so much. I can't resist him.


Canada said:


> Oh boy, Tyler!
> Better watch out for glasses of milk!!!
> 
> Congrats on the win!


Thanks so much. Tyler's thinking "Just Say No" when it come to milk. I guess that Oreos are really universally loved. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWH I can just eat that cute oreo up!!!!!!!! Must be the CUTEST out there!! What a fun and creative idea  totally loved it and love the pictures. That one of him with mama is sweet (love the hair cut, Sue  )

Thanks for sharing

hugs
Kat


----------

